# Advice on agencies



## monalisa63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I visited Abruzzo last week and saw some properties with Ancient Properties. They seem very professional and accomodating. Even the price of their services seems very competitive. One of the properties I saw seems cheaper than what it is worth, and I am thinking of buying it. Although I thought I'd ask for advice on this agency. Any info is much appreciated!


----------

